# Netzteil für Gaming System?



## Charismatic Enigma (12. Juli 2011)

*Netzteil für Gaming System?*

Hallo liebes be-Quiet Netzteil-Team,

wollte mal von Euch hören was ihr für ein Netzteil für mein neues System von Euren Produkten empfehlen könnte,ich hatte mal vor 4 Jahren ein 450W NT aus Eurer Dark Power Pro Reihe,glaube so hiesse die und muss sagen ich hatt emit diese Reihe nur Probleme habe ein gleiches NT bei einem Kumpel eingebaut und beide hatten den diesen Lüfternachlauf - Bug/Fehler also der Lüfter des NT drehte trotzdem durchgehend nach obwohl der gesamte PC aus war nur wenn man den Kippschalte an der Steckerleiste ausmachte hörte auch er auf zu drehen. Habe aus den oben genannten Erfahrunsgruenden abstund von be-quiet NT genommen da ich mit ihnen bis jetzt einfach kein Glück hatte aber wnen man die Tests so liest schneiden sie wieder gut ab, welche Serie und vor allem wieviel Watt würdet ihr für mein neues System empfehlen, hoffe dass ihr mir helfen könnt?! Netzteil sollte MOdular sein!!!

Mein System: 

CPU: i7 2600K@4,6 GHz
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Fatal1ty Professional
Grafikkarte: Evga GTX 580 Superclocked evtl. im SLI
RAM: 8GB 1600 MHZ RipjawsX oder Sniper 
Kühlung: Selbstgebaute WAKÜ

greeez Enigma


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System???*

Hallo Charismatic Enigma

Falls du bei einer Karte bleiben möchtest:
550W Dark Power Pro P9 oder 580W Straight Power E8

Falls es wirklich 2 Karten werden sollen: 850W Dark Power Pro P9.


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System???*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> Hallo liebes be-Quiet Netzteil-Team,
> 
> wollte mal von Euch hören was ihr für ein Netzteil für mein neues System von Euren Produkten empfehlen könnte,ich hatte mal vor 4 Jahren ein 450W NT aus Eurer Dark Power Pro Reihe,glaube so hiesse die und muss sagen ich hatt emit diese Reihe nur Probleme habe ein gleiches NT bei einem Kumpel eingebaut und beide hatten den diesen Lüfternachlauf - Bug/Fehler also der Lüfter des NT drehte trotzdem durchgehend nach obwohl der gesamte PC aus war nur wenn man den Kippschalte an der Steckerleiste ausmachte hörte auch er auf zu drehen. Habe aus den oben genannten Erfahrunsgruenden abstund von be-quiet NT genommen da ich mit ihnen bis jetzt einfach kein Glück hatte aber wnen man die Tests so liest schneiden sie wieder gut ab, welche Serie und vor allem wieviel Watt würdet ihr für mein neues System empfehlen, hoffe dass ihr mir helfen könnt?! Netzteil sollte MOdular sein!!!
> 
> greeez Enigma



Das der Lüfter des Netzteils nachlief war vollkommen normal und durchaus auch noch einen Moment nach der Abschaltung der Steckerleiste "normal". Man wollte so gewährleisten, dass das Netzteil nach dem betrieb auch richtig runtergekühlt wird.

 Mit dem E8 580W machste aber nichts verkehrt - die Preis-Leistung ist einfach top. Leise ist es auch - modular auch -> ein schönes Ding!


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System???*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das der Lüfter des Netzteils nachlief war vollkommen normal und durchaus auch noch einen Moment nach der Abschaltung der Steckerleiste "normal". Man wollte so gewährleisten, dass das Netzteil nach dem betrieb auch richtig runtergekühlt wird.
> 
> Mit dem E8 580W machste aber nichts verkehrt - die Preis-Leistung ist einfach top. Leise ist es auch - modular auch -> ein schönes Ding!



werde das 850er nehmen als ersatznetzteil weil ich wiegesagt be quiet nicht so gute erfahrungen gemacht habe,es st normal dass ein netzteil weiterläuft bis es runtergekühlt ist weiss ich auch aber dass es nach 10 minunten immernoch genausoschnell läuft durchgehend wo es normal runtergekühlt sein muss ist nicht normal!!!!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System???*

Hattest du USB Geräte mit eigener Stromversorgung am Rechner?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System???*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> werde das 850er nehmen als ersatznetzteil weil ich wiegesagt be quiet nicht so gute erfahrungen gemacht habe,es st normal dass ein netzteil weiterläuft bis es runtergekühlt ist weiss ich auch aber dass es nach 10 minunten immernoch genausoschnell läuft durchgehend wo es normal runtergekühlt sein muss ist nicht normal!!!!


 
Ich hatte mal ein BeQuiet, dessen Lüfter immer gelaufen ist, wenn man den Rechner abgeschaltet hat, auch nächsten Morgen lief der Lüfter noch.
Ich hab es dann getauscht (Vor Ort Service ), da mir der Techniker am Telefon sagte, dass das Verhalten nicht normal ist. Es sollte je nach Temperatur entsprechend abschalten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System???*

beQuiet! soll mit älteren Serien tatsächlich mal Probleme gehabt haben, aber mittlerweile ist beQuiet! einer der besten Hersteller, und die neue Dark-Power-Serie gehört zweifelsohne zu den besten Netzteilen auf dem Markt


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> beQuiet! soll mit älteren Serien tatsächlich mal Probleme gehabt haben, aber mittlerweile ist beQuiet! einer der besten Hersteller, und die neue Dark-Power-Serie gehört zweifelsohne zu den besten Netzteilen auf dem Markt



Naja für mich sind die corsair NT die besten aufem Markt werd mir aufgrund des designs und der guten testbergebnisse das nzxt Hale holen das passt schön zum nzxt Phantom gehaeuse hab 2x Be quiet gehabt beide hatten die Fehler war einfach nur Müll werde niewieder Be quiet kaufen zumindest keine Netzteile von ihnen da gibt es qualitativ deutlich bessere Netzteile!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*

Die guten Corsair baut Seasonic.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (6. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die guten Corsair baut Seasonic.



und die guten NZXT Hale bauen Super Flower


----------



## UnnerveD (8. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> und die guten NZXT Hale bauen Super Flower



Obwohl mir beim Namen Super Flower immer wieder ein Schauer den Rücken runterläuft...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (10. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Obwohl mir beim Namen Super Flower immer wieder ein Schauer den Rücken runterläuft...


 
siehste so gehts mir bei be quiet,da fällt mir nix gutes ein zu dieser marke!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*

Wenn ich an Super Flower denke, denke ich an den Super Flower Staff, der hier im Netzteildiskussionsthread sein Unwesen getrieben und sich und das Unternehmen, das er repräsentiert, der Lächerlichkeit Preis gegeben hat.
Was aber wirklich Kopfschütteln bei mir (und sich auch bei vielen anderen, die das mit verfolgt haben) ausgelöst hat, ist dass Super Flower den nicht sofort gefeuert hat sondern dass er weiterhin dort arbeiten und eben nun andere Foren Unsicher macht. 
Und ich soll Netzteile einer Firma kaufen, die eine derart komische Community-Politik durchziehen und behaupten, sie geben nur deswegen zwei Jahre Garantie, weil die Kunden nicht mehr wollen?


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (11. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Super Flower denke, denke ich an den Super Flower Staff, der hier im Netzteildiskussionsthread sein Unwesen getrieben und sich und das Unternehmen, das er repräsentiert, der Lächerlichkeit Preis gegeben hat.
> Was aber wirklich Kopfschütteln bei mir (und sich auch bei vielen anderen, die das mit verfolgt haben) ausgelöst hat, ist dass Super Flower den nicht sofort gefeuert hat sondern dass er weiterhin dort arbeiten und eben nun andere Foren Unsicher macht.
> Und ich soll Netzteile einer Firma kaufen, die eine derart komische Community-Politik durchziehen und behaupten, sie geben nur deswegen zwei Jahre Garantie, weil die Kunden nicht mehr wollen?



mag ja sein dass dieser typ sich nicht zu benehmen wusste,kann ich nichts zu sagen da ich das nicht miterlebt habe damals kann nur von den testberichten sprechen welche die nzxt netzteile getestet haben und die sind durch die reihe 1a

[Review] NZXT Hale Power 90+ Modular Netzteil - 750 Watt

DeXgo - NZXT Hale Power 90+ 650 Watt Netzteile-Review / Testbericht

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...w-nzxt-hale-power-90-750w-im-pcghx-check.html

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/NZXT_Hale_Power_90Plus_Modular_Netzteil_650_Watt-4.htm


----------



## EnergyCross (11. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> Naja für mich sind die corsair NT die besten aufem Markt werd mir aufgrund des designs und der guten testbergebnisse das nzxt Hale holen das passt schön zum nzxt Phantom gehaeuse hab 2x Be quiet gehabt beide hatten die Fehler war einfach nur Müll werde niewieder Be quiet kaufen zumindest keine Netzteile von ihnen da gibt es qualitativ deutlich bessere Netzteile!!!


 

wieso informierst du dich dann noch hier wenn du dir sicher bist dass du eins von corsair nimmst?


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (11. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil für Gaming System?*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> wieso informierst du dich dann noch hier wenn du dir sicher bist dass du eins von corsair nimmst?


 
wenn du richtig gelesen hättest würdest du erkenne dass ich mich hier informiere, was besser ist das nzxt hale oder eins von corsair, und wollte be quiet nur mal anfragen welches sie empfehlen da ich wie oebn schon geschrieben habe,ich mal ein be quiet netzteil hatte welches die typische  llüfterfehler hatte,wollte nur mal eure meinungen über das nzxt und das von corsair haben welche erfahurngen ihr gemacht habt!!!!

edit1: werde mir das nochmal überlegen vlcht teste ich nacj jahren vlcht mal wieder ein be quiet,kann ja nur besser werden war ja beim asrock boards auch so frueher pfui heute hui


----------

